# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Recuperer une base mySQL d'un site distant via une application Java

## tchoukapi

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si le titre est tres explicite mais je vais expliquer plus precisement.
J'ai un site e commande en ligne (PHP/mySQL/ajax) qui enregistre en base les commande des clients et les client eux memes ...

Je voudrais depuis mon application lourde sur mon poste et grace a ma connexion internet recuperer cette base ou au moins qques tables et leurs donnes. Mais je ne sais pas comment faire et quoi utiliser sachant que la base mySQL n'est pas accessible de l'exterieur, mais seulement depuis le serveur web.

J'avais penser a lancer un script php (declencher par mon appli java) qui permettrait de faire un export de la base du site et de me la copier (avec des filtres) dans mon application java ou apres je pourrais faire tous les traitements que je veux.

Cependant je ne sais pas comment declencher un script php heberger sur un serveur web distant depuis une application java en local sur mon poste..

Si  qqun a un tuyau pour cette solution ou une autre solution a proposer je suis tout ouie !!

Merci a tous

----------


## chtig

Depuis Java, tu peux appeler une url qui correspondrait  une page php, et que cette page t'envoie la base de donnes sous une forme quelconque ...
A toi simplement de dfinir la forme de "transfert", de coder le php pour rcuprer les infos de la base dans cette forme et ensuite coder en java l'exploitation de ces donnes ...

Pour l'appel d'une page php en Java, tu peux utiliser une URLConnection mais je te conseille l'API httpclient qui gre mieux les retours d'erreur et les timeout

----------


## tchoukapi

Pas de probleme pour ce qui est du code php, mais la maniere d'appeler une page web je ne connaissais pas , je vais de suite regarde cette api que tu me conseille merci.

Eh bien impeccable ca , cependant juste une info supplementaire savez vous si on peut recuperer autre chose qu'une string en sortie?
Car ne fait je recupere une strinf que j'a idu formatter avec de separateur et je fais un parse de ouf dans le code pour recup mes donnes .

En tt cas merci

----------

